# Porlex - Mini or Tall... which one should I purchase?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

I wish to purchase a hand grinder for travel - can't decide nor really understand the main differences, other than a few £'s, between the "tall" and the "mini".

Any strong suggestions please? It's mainly to be used with aeropress or caffetiere.

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's little difference - tall holds 30grms - five grams more than the mini. Mini has a rubber ring round it supposedly for easier holding. Have the tall and find it works OK as I am sure the mini does.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The tall fits inside the aeropress, which makes it great for travel. I've not seen the mini in the flesh but I'm not sure it would fit in the same space.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a tall and the chamber seems to hold a good amount.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the mini and it works just fine, holds enough beans for a good shot of espresso!


----------

